# JDRF announced working towards an artificial pancreas



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 13, 2010)

Kerri at Six Until Me just brought this to my attention, thank you twitter

http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...em-for-managing-type-1-diabetes-81323767.html

This made me sit up and go oooooooooooh. An artificial pancreas with a build in CGM which would properly revolutionise diabetes treatement? Yes please. It could almost be a cure...


----------



## SacredHeart (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey, that's really exciting! I really should sort out how to support JDRF


----------



## velcrohead (Jan 13, 2010)

I have been part of the research for this, I was in Addenbrookes Oct last year for the algorhythm testing.
Should be brilliant once finished.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 13, 2010)

same, i'd like to try and do some form of fundraising for them at some point, its on my 101 in 1001 list


----------



## SacredHeart (Jan 13, 2010)

I've been thinking about recording a digital EP or something with funds going to them. But I doubt any bugger would buy it!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 13, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> I've been thinking about recording a digital EP or something with funds going to them. But I doubt any bugger would buy it!



i would  no seriously 

sounds like a brilliant plan!!! Ive got no idea what i would do. A sponsered writeathon/blogathon?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Hey, that's really exciting! I really should sort out how to support JDRF



You already did - you sponsored me on my run!


----------



## SacredHeart (Jan 13, 2010)

*grins* I meant more like sorting out a Gift Aided standing order. Hey, I work for a charity. It's just the way my mind works!


----------



## Einstein (Jan 15, 2010)

This is fantastic news, however, there are a few questions I have after reading the announcement.

Johnson and Johnson is a huge concern, does $8m over three years really need to be diverted in this direction? What will there return from the massive sales of this product and in turn revenues be to JDRF, I fear very little, as $8m is nothing compared to the potential $1b spend there will be to get this to real patients after all the trials are completed.

Would this money not be better going to some community based projects perhaps?

Second, why aren't the rest of the pump manufacturers so close (in real terms) to producing the artificial pancreas? If they are, why is this so different?

And I'm not commenting on DUK!

Before being lynched, the end goal of this research and development is fantastic, I do wonder why the pharmaceuticals have to take the money from charities who could otherwise use their money on the ground to help people with diabetes, education, support programmes etc.

In the grand scheme this is a major donation from any charity and a drop in the ocean, perhaps even loose change to the pharmaceuticals.

Now, where is the queue?


----------



## Flower87 (Jan 17, 2010)

I did a 5k for JDRF last year, and plan to do more running this year! Maybe I'll catch up with you Northerner one day....!!

If you go to the JDRF website, theres a big section on fundraising with lots of different fundraising ideas....http://www.jdrf.org.uk/page.asp?sec...ent+for+JDRF+to+fund+type+1+diabetes+research

My family recently purchased a CGM and I spent some time talking to the man about CGMs, pumps etc and he said that one big thing holding (american) pump manufactuerers back from developing/supplying this kind of artificial pancreas kind of thing was the issue of who's guna get sued when they go wrong!! If you're handing over all control to a machine - what happens when it stops working/gives the wrong amount etc? 

not sure if that's true, but i guess it kind of makes sense? Saying that, i know thats a big piece of work JDRF are working on!


----------

